
Swift is faster than C++ - Procedural
https://twitter.com/relativetoyou/status/758438501050441728
======
lukaslalinsky
If you are naive about data access, like in this case of inserting into an
array without preallocation, C++ STL collections are pretty slow. I once wrote
an algorithm that made heavy use of dictionaries in C++ and Python and the
Python version was significantly faster. C++ just does not have fast general
purpose collections in the standard library.

------
nfd
Sort of. I bet I could take a snippet of C++ and find flags which would slow
runtime right the heck down myself.

------
ajarmst
Not that we needed it, but more evidence that the adjectives "faster" and
"slower" are overloaded to the point of meaninglessness when discussing
compilers and languages.

------
ankurdhama
Yeyyy.. hurrayyy ... ok back to work.

